# Ищу шильдик правой части баяна Weltmester seperato



## dmitriyvit (19 Апр 2017)

Ищу шильдик правой части баяна Weltmester seperato. Черный, на белой подложке, с изображением ноты, земного шара и надписью Weltmester
Фото аналогичного баяна: 

Желательно с "живым" креплением, или хотя-бы с подлежащим восстановлению. (На крышке остались только 2 отверстия). Пересылка в Москву за мой счет.


----------



## dj.sator (19 Апр 2017)

Вопрос не в тему. А почему так регистров мало? Я думал все сеперато идут такие... Точнее видел только такие.


----------



## vev (19 Апр 2017)

*dj.sator*,

5 регистров - 3 голоса
11 - 4 голоса


----------



## dmitriyvit (19 Апр 2017)

У меня тоже трёхголосый (с 11-ю регистрами), просто в сети первой попалась фотка с 5-ю регистрами. Но выглядит он также и я решил что для иллюстрации шильдика количество регистров не принципиально.


----------



## vev (20 Апр 2017)

*dmitriyvit*,

еще раз: 11 регистров у ЧЕТЫРЕХголосного инструмента...


----------



## dmitriyvit (20 Апр 2017)

Да, да, извините - я опечатался! Имел ввиду что у меня тоже ЧЕТЫРЕХголосый с 11- ю регистрами, просто попалось фото ТРЁХголосого с 5-ю регистрами, и я выложил его для иллюстрации искомого шильдика.


----------



## VladimirL (20 Апр 2017)

Учитывая, что никто не отписался по сию минуту, даю
ссылку на иноземный сайт. Эмблема почти такая же. В
идеале, конечно лучше найти тех лет. Но если ничего
не найдёте здесь, в принципе, может и это сойдёт.
 
Эмблема Weltmeister старого образца


----------



## dmitriyvit (21 Апр 2017)

Благодарю Вас, об указанном сайте я знаю и даже имел переписку с его представителями. Цена эмблемы (на сегодня около 700 - 800 руб.)ещё приемлемая, но с учетом пересылки в Россию (из Германии дорогая пересылка), и особенно комиссии банковского перевода получается не меньше 2000 руб. Честно говоря, такой ценник на чисто декоративный элемент (баян и без него функционирует нормально) для меня высоковат. Я рассчитываю всё-таки на более бюджетный вариант - возможно у кого-то есть инструменты на запчасти, лом и т.д. Тем более представленная на сайте современная эмблема не имеет светлой подложки и крепежных элементов (как я понимаю - приклеивается), а получить хочется всё-таки аутентичную вещь.


----------

